# 98 Johnson 25hp J25TEECB Starter Solenoid Wiring Diagram



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a wiring diagram for starter and starter solenoid for the above mentioned motor (J25teecb)? I've googled and searched to no avail. Or snap a picture of theirs, or help in any way, shape, or form? 

My buddy replaced his starter and did not label his wires or anything and can't remember how they go back together, so now it's sitting in my back yard because, being the nice guy I am, I always offer up my assistance before I can think to cram my foot in my mouth. 

Wire in my hand comes from the wire bundle coming from the center console (assuming from neutral safety switch). Red and red/yellow wire behind my fingers comes from the push to start. Larger red wire and red/yellow wire on right is coming from a terminal block on the other side of the motor, assuming regulator/rectifier? Do not see a ground wire, but I know there has to be one.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 10, 2016)

this is the basic idea, You should be able to figure it out from here


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

That's the thing, I have 3 yellow/red wires. Every diagram I have found shows 1 yellow/red wire. I want to assume that all of the yellow/red wires go on the same small post,opposite the ground, but without seeing a ground anywhere and the yellow/red wire coming from the electronics on the other side of the motor, I don't want to tear anything up.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 10, 2016)

I would say you are correct, but to make sure-

turn the ignition switch to the crank position. put a volt meter on the wires and see which one has battery voltage when cranking

connect this to #3

one of the remaining wires should go to ground. take your ohm meter to check which one it is.

hook that to the other small post.

Now try cranking the motor, it should turn over.

the other wire with the blue crimp is probably for power for a depth finder or something like that, it does not look like a factory connection.

you would just need to find a post that has 12 v power for that one, it might go to the larger B+ battery post

the 2 large wires already on the solenoid, did you hook those up or were they already there? he replaced the starter or the solenoid? Or both?


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

I hooked up everything attached, the large wire on the right is battery +, the one on the left goes from solenoid to starter. I think the wire in my hand with the blue crimp ring terminal is the neutral safety switch wire. The battery is in the center console so it wouldn't make sense to run power from the motor all the way up there for accessories. The red wire from the push to start is on the battery+ as well, as it had a large ring terminal, along with the red wire coming from the terminal block on the opposite side of the motor. 

Will follow those steps when I get home and can mess with it, appreciate it.

Really curious where the heck the ground went


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 10, 2016)

sometimes the solenoid is grounded through the frame, then it would just have one small post.

Is this the original solenoid?


----------



## DaleH (Mar 10, 2016)

*More details or pictures needed *... plus we need Pappy's input!

Are you using this as electric start with controls? The yellow/red wire typically comes off the 'S' terminal on the key switch - thru the harness - and then thru the neutral safety switch (to prevent starting IN gear) - and then to that post as shown on the solenoid. 

But I recall an electric start Johnson we had, where there was no key switch, but a push-button on the front lower cowling panel, that had a yellow/red striped wire on it. But me thinks this would just be a replacement for the one typically originating from the key switch.

Can you give us an idea of WHERE those alleged other wires go to or from?

See here for OMC wiring color codes from early 80s to current. Your motor is a 1987 model. https://www.maxrules.com/fixomcwiringcodes.html


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

No, not the original solenoid as he was going to replace it along with the starter, but it is OEM, he also kept the original so the original is available.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

DaleH said:


> *More details or pictures needed *... plus we need Pappy's input!
> 
> Are you using this as electric start with controls? The yellow/red wire typically comes off the 'S' terminal on the key switch - thru the harness - and then thru the neutral safety switch (to prevent starting IN gear) - and then to that post as shown on the solenoid.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is an electric start with controls. It also has the push button start on the front of the cowling, which is where the red and red/yellow wire come from just behind my fingers in that picture. 

The wire I'm holding comes from the wire bundle coming from the center console, so I'm assuming that is the neutral safety switch wire.

The red and red/yellow wires on the right come from a terminal block on the other side of the motor. The red wire has a large ring terminal, so I'm assuming it goes to Battery +. The smaller one is red/yellow with a small ring terminal. I'm assuming that it will go to the same small post as the other red/yellow wires, opposite the ground. But I would like some confirmation of that.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 10, 2016)

yeah Pappy will know when he sees this

Im sorry I am not that familiar with that particular setup. I was just giving general guidance from my experience


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 10, 2016)

This might help
Tim


----------

